# Tiller handle rubber breakdown



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> HI all. So my 25 Yamaha with a tiller handle leaves my hand black. Its been getting worse and now after 15 minutes of running and holding it, I have rubber all over my hand.
> 
> Anyone try to restore the rubber? The new ones are $125 or something like that...anyone see a different price?


I don't know your year/model, but for my 2006 25hp 2 stroke (25ESH model), it is less than $13

Go to boats.net and find it


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow. Thanks. I have a 2005. I can scrounge up that much. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Those year Yamahas are known for that.


----------

